
4k cinema vs. 70 mm film - Koshkin
https://www.quora.com/How-does-4k-cinema-compare-to-70mm-film?share=1
======
Koshkin
Despite the recent rise in the interest in shooting movies on the 70 mm film,
I am not convinced. I saw Tarantino's _The Hateful Eight_ in both incarnations
(digital and film-based), and I must say I did not like the film version: the
picture was too bright (perhaps, because of snow, as the action takes place in
the winter), with a noticeable flicker (probably due to the brightness). It
was also distracting to see scratches (however few) and the fact that a
mechanical projector is not perfect when it comes to keeping the frame stable.

The digital version, on the other hand, seemed perfect in all respects.

